# Θα καταρρίψουμε τους δορυφόρους με τα τηλεοπτικά κανάλια...



## drsiebenmal (Feb 12, 2014)

... ή κάτι παρόμοιο, τέλος πάντων, είχε πει στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 1980 ο τότε Υπ. Τύπου Δημ. Μαρούδας μπροστά στον κίνδυνο να χαθεί το κρατικό μονοπώλιο των ΜΜΕ από το σήμα που ερχόταν από το διάστημα. Ίντερνετ, βέβαια, και τα δαιμόνιά του όχι μόνο δεν υπήρχε τότε, αλλά ακόμη και αν ερχόταν ταξιδιώτης από τον χρόνο και στεκόταν στη μέση της πλατείας Συντάγματος και περιέγραφε ότι σε *30 χρόνια* θα υπήρχαν εγκυκλοπαίδειες που γράφονται από τους χρήστες και ότι κάθε πολίτης θα μπορούσε να ελέγχει άμεσα την εξουσία μέσω ενός καινούργιου μέσου, οι περισσότεροι θα τον παίρνανε στο ψιλό. Και όμως, αυτός, ο παλιός κόσμος εξακολουθεί να βρίσκεται γύρω μας και οι εκπρόωποί του να μην κατανοούν τον καινούργιο κόσμο, όπου μεγαλώνει η νέα γενιά.

Μετά τη λυρική μου εισαγωγή, μεταφέρω ατόφιο για προβληματισμό το επόμενο κείμενο από τον ιστότοπο του διακεκριμένου χρήστη της ελληνικής βικιπαίδειας, geraki:

*Μήνυση κατά συντάκτη της Ελληνικής Βικιπαίδειας*

Πριν από δυο χρόνια, ο ακαδημαϊκός (sic) πανεπιστημιακός και πολιτικός Θεόδωρος Κατσανέβας, έστειλε εξώδικο στον χρήστη/συντάκτη της Βικιπαίδειας Diu, απαιτώντας την διαγραφή μέρους του περιεχομένου από το βιογραφικό λήμμα για τον ίδιο και ζητώντας τα στοιχεία του χρήστη προκειμένου να ασκήσει εναντίον του τις νόμιμες αξιώσεις του από την προσβολή της προσωπικότητάς του. Το επίμαχο περιεχόμενο ήταν η αναφορά στο λήμμα σχετικά με την διαθήκη του Ανδρέα Παπανδρέου, τότε πεθερού του Κατσανέβα, στην οποία τον χαρακτήριζε «όνειδος» για την οικογένειά του.

Ο Κατσανέβας στράφηκε κατά του χρήστη Diu επειδή αυτός ήταν που έβαλε τις σχετικές πληροφορίες στο λήμμα. Σύμφωνα με τις αρχές και την πολιτική της Βικιπαίδειας, ο Diu είχε τεκμηριώσει τις σχετικές πληροφορίες πολύ εύκολα, αφού ένα μεγάλο μέρος του Τύπου είχε ασχοληθεί με το γεγονός. Ο Κατσανέβας επίσης στράφηκε με εξώδικο και κατά της ΕΕΛ/ΛΑΚ πιστεύοντας ότι έχει κάποια θεσμική σχέση με την Βικιπαίδεια. Αυτή ευθύς δήλωσε αναρμόδια (όπως πράγματι είναι) και παρέπεμψε προς τον ίδιο τον χρήστη και το Ίδρυμα Wikimedia (στο πλαίσιο του οποίου λειτουργεί η Βικιπαίδεια).

Στις 26 Ιουνίου 2013 δικαστικός επιμελητής επέδωσε αγωγή εκ μέρους του Θεόδωρου Κατσανέβα κατά του χρήστη Diu και της ΕΕΛ/ΛΑΚ. Στην αγωγή ο τελευταίος κατηγορεί τον χρήστη Diu μεταξύ άλλων ότι «διαστρέβλωσε με δόλο την αλήθεια προβαίνοντας σε κατάφωρα άδικες και κακόβουλες αναφορές στο πρόσωπό του παραποιώντας και αμαυρώνοντας με δόλο το βιογραφικό του σημείωμα» και ζητάει από την ελληνική δικαιοσύνη «να υποχρεωθεί σε καταβολή αποζημίωσης ύψους 200.000 ευρώ (με τον νόμιμο τόκο από την επίδοση της αγωγής) καθώς και την προσωπική του κράτηση διάρκειας ενός έτους ως μέσο εκτέλεσης της εκδοθησόμενης αποφάσεως». Σε περίπτωση δε μη συμμόρφωσης, δηλαδή μη διαγραφής του περιεχομένου σε περίπτωση αντίστοιχης διάταξης της εκδιδοθησόμενης απόφασης, ζητάει να υποχρεωθεί (ο Diu και η ΕΛΛΑΚ) «σε καταβολή χρηματικής ποινής 30.000 για κάθε ημέρα παραμονής» καθώς και να επιβληθεί στον Diu «προσωπική κράτηση ενός μήνα.» Η δικάσιμος έχει οριστεί για τις 21 Ιανουαρίου 2016 στο Πολυμελές Πρωτοδικείο Αθηνών.

Πριν λίγες ημέρες δικαστικός κλητήρας παρέδωσε στον Diu, αίτηση προσωρινής διαταγής εκδίκασης ασφαλιστικών μέτρων. Συγκεκριμένα ζητάει: να εκδοθεί προσωρινή διαταγή που να υποχρεώνει τους καθ’ων να απαλείψουν προσωρινά από την περιγραφή του βιογραφικού μου στης Wikipedia τις προσβλητικές της τιμής και της υπολήψεώς μου λέξεις και φράσεις που αναφέρονται στο ιστορικό, μέχρι τη συζήτηση της αιτήσεώς μου και να καταδικασθούν οι εναγόμενοι στην εν γένει δικαστική μου δαπάνη. Εν ολίγοις αύριο Τετάρτη, 12 Φεβρουαρίου 2014, ο χρήστης Diu καλείται να παραστεί ενώπιον του προέδρου υπηρεσίας στα δικαστήρια Ευελπίδων για την εκδίκαση της προσωρινής διαταγής.

Γεγονός είναι βέβαια ότι ακόμα και αν υπάρξει σχετική προσωρινή διαταγή που να δικαιώνει τον Θεόδωρο Κατσανέβα (κάτι το οποίο εξαιρετικά αμφίβολο) είναι αδύνατον στο χρήστη να προχωρήσει σε άρση των επίμαχων φράσεων καθώς δεν έχει την δυνατότητα να παραβιάσει την πολιτική χωρίς τις ανάλογες συνέπειες (επαναφορά, αναίρεση, φραγή) εντός της Βικιπαίδειας. Αλλά πολύ περισσότερο, το ίδιο περιεχόμενο μπορεί να επαναδημοσιευθεί από οποιονδήποτε άλλο χρήστη εκτός του αρχικού. Είναι άλλωστε γνωστό ότι τα λήμματα της Βικιπαίδειας είναι ανοιχτά για επεξεργασία από οποιονδήποτε και δεν υπάρχει καμία έγκριση από «αρχισυντάκτες». Είναι εμφανές από το ιστορικό του λήμματος, ότι πολλές φορές συνεργάτες και δικηγόροι του Θεόδωρου Κατσανέβα (προφανώς) έχουν αφαιρέσει το επίμαχο περιεχόμενο, αλλά το ίδιο ή και περισσότερο εκτεταμένο έχει επαναφερθεί από άλλους χρήστες πλην του Diu. Αυτό κάνει ξεκάθαρο ότι ακόμη και αν ο οποιοσδήποτε χρήστης εξαναγκάζονταν νομικά ή με άλλους τρόπους να αφαιρέσει ή να τροποποιήσει ένα λήμμα, αυτό δεν μπορεί να εξαναγκάσει οποιονδήποτε άλλο να μην το επαναφέρει.

Δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που κάποιος πολιτικός απαίτησε είτε με νομικές απειλές είτε με εξώδικα κατά αγνώστων να επιβάλλουν τα «εγκεκριμένα από τους ίδιους βιογραφικά τους». Είναι όμως η μοναδική περίπτωση στην οποία ένας πολιτικός έχει προχωρήσει σε μια πραγματική μήνυση κατά ενός συγκεκριμένου χρήστη. Η πρακτική του Θεόδωρου Κατσανέβα να προχωρήσει σε αγωγή απευθείας προς έναν χρήστη του Wikipedia παρακάμπτοντας το προφανές, τις ίδιες τις εφημερίδες – παραπομπές, το περιεχόμενο των οποίων είναι διαθέσιμο στο διαδίκτυο, και πάνω στις οποίες βασίζεται το λήμμα, φαίνεται το λιγότερο απαράδεκτη και υποκριτική.

Εννοείται πως στο συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα ο χρήστης της Βικιπαίδειας έπραξε βάσει των κανόνων του εγχειρήματος έχοντας μάλιστα αιτιολογήσει τις κινήσεις του σε σχετικές συζητήσεις. Πέρα από το προσωπικό ζήτημα, για την θετική έκβαση του οποίου η κοινότητα είναι αρκετά αισιόδοξη, η συγκεκριμένη αγωγή θεωρούμε ότι στρέφεται γενικότερα κατά του εγχειρήματος άσχετα αν στη θέση του κατηγορουμένου τυχαίνει να βρίσκεται μόνο ένας χρήστης. Είμαστε όλοι Diu!


----------



## nickel (Feb 12, 2014)

Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει εδώ πρόβλημα κατανόησης του νέου μέσου και της δυναμικής του (ίσως το αντίθετο). Υπάρχει κυρίως πρόβλημα αποδοχής γεγονότων. Από τη στιγμή που έγινε κάτι, αυτό μπορεί να σε παρακολουθεί σε κάθε σου βήμα. Η διαφορά είναι ότι μια έντυπη εφημερίδα ή μια έντυπη εγκυκλοπαίδεια που καταχωρεί το γεγονός δεν έχει την καθολική και καθημερινή προσβασιμότητα που έχει η πληροφορία στο διαδίκτυο. Αυτή την προσβασιμότητα στο πιο επίσημο βιογραφικό του θέλει να σκεπάσει σ' αυτή την περίπτωση ο πολιτικός, ίσως επειδή καταλαβαίνει το μέσο, αλλά κάθε άλλη προσπάθεια συγκάλυψης έχει αποτύχει. Είναι απολύτως θεμιτό να προσφύγεις στη δικαιοσύνη για να εμποδίσεις κάποιους να σε συκοφαντούν στο διαδίκτυο. Είναι μάταιο να προσφύγεις για να τους εμποδίσεις να δημοσιεύσουν ένα γεγονός.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 15, 2014)

Η συνέχεια: *Βικιπαίδεια: Είμαστε όλοι Diu (Ανακοίνωση της κοινότητας σχετικά με την αγωγή εναντίον χρήστη/συντάκτη της Βικιπαίδειας)*

Από το περιεχόμενο:

[...]

Πριν λίγες ημέρες δικαστικός κλητήρας παρέδωσε στον Diu, _αίτηση προσωρινής διαταγής εκδίκασης ασφαλιστικών μέτρων_. Συγκεκριμένα ζήτησε «να εκδοθεί προσωρινή διαταγή που να υποχρεώνει τους καθ’ων να απαλείψουν προσωρινά από την περιγραφή του βιογραφικού μου στης Wikipedia τις προσβλητικές της τιμής και της υπολήψεώς μου λέξεις και φράσεις που αναφέρονται στο ιστορικό, μέχρι τη συζήτηση της αιτήσεώς μου και να καταδικασθούν οι εναγόμενοι στην εν γένει δικαστική μου δαπάνη». Την Πέμπτη 13 Φεβρουαρίου 2014, ο χρήστης Diu εμφανίστηκε ενώπιον του προέδρου υπηρεσίας στα δικαστήρια Ευελπίδων για την εκδίκαση της προσωρινής διαταγής.

Την επόμενη ημέρα έγινε γνωστό ότι _η Πρόεδρος έκανε δεκτή την αίτηση του Θεόδωρου Κατσανέβα_. Ως εκ τούτου ο χρήστης Diu υποχρεώθηκε από το δικαστήριο να διαγράψει προσωρινά από το βιογραφικό σημείωμα του Θ. Κατσανέβα την αναφορά στην ιδιόχειρη διαθήκη του Ανδρέα Παπανδρέου μέχρι την εκδίκαση των ασφαλιστικών μέτρων στις 11 Μαρτίου του ίδιου έτους. Να σημειωθεί ότι δεν πρόκειται περί αποφάσεως - δεν έχει αιτιολογία - αλλά διαταγής και ότι απευθύνεται προς το πρόσωπο του Diu αποκλειστικά. Ο ίδιος προχώρησε πάραυτα στην εφαρμογή της διαταγής, αν και δεν του είχε κοινοποιηθεί ακόμα. Όπως είναι εμφανές από το ιστορικό του λήμματος, ο χρήστης Diu προσπαθώντας να εφαρμόσει την διαταγή του δικαστηρίου αφαίρεσε τις σχετικές πληροφορίες δέκα φορές (όπως εδώ). Αλλά κάθε φορά άλλοι χρήστες επανέφεραν το σχετικό περιεχόμενο. Όμως επειδή ο Diu είχε αφαιρέσει πολλές φορές περιεχόμενο που θεωρείται τεκμηριωμένο αλλά επίσης επειδή είχε παραβεί πάρα πολύ τον κανόνα τριών επαναφορών, του επιβλήθηκε φραγή τριών ημερών (αποκλεισμός από την δυνατότητα επεξεργασίας). 

[...]


----------



## nickel (Feb 15, 2014)

> του επιβλήθηκε φραγή τριών ημερών (αποκλεισμός από την δυνατότητα επεξεργασίας).


 :)

Που σημαίνει ότι υπάρχουν αρχές (authorities και principles) ανώτερες από τις δικαστικές αρχές.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 15, 2014)

nickel said:


> Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει εδώ πρόβλημα κατανόησης του νέου μέσου και της δυναμικής του (ίσως το αντίθετο).


Μπα, κτγμ δείχνει απλώς ότι οι συνήγοροι Κατσανέβα δεν κατανοούν το νέο μέσο, αλλιώς θα ζητούσαν ανάλογα προσωρινά μέτρα και κατά παντός διαχειριστή, χρήστη κλπ και ολόκληρης της Wikipedia. (Ο αντίλογος θα μπορούσε να είναι ότι επειδή κατανοούν το νέο μέσο, δεν θα τολμούσαν ποτέ να κάνουν κάτι τέτοιο και να ρισκάρουν άλλα αντίμετρα που δεν μπορούν να διανοηθούν καν, π.χ. νέα δημοσιεύματα με ποικίλους τίτλους όπως η πιο πάνω ανακοίνωση κ.ο.κ. Προτιμώ την εξήγηση της κουρτίνας Α, δηλαδή τη μη κατανόηση των καινών δαιμονίων.)


----------



## Earion (Feb 16, 2014)

Παρατηρώ ότι στο λήμμα της Βικιπαίδειας διορθώθηκε και το λανθασμένο «ακαδημαϊκός» σε «πανεπιστημιακός».


----------



## Zazula (Feb 17, 2014)

http://blog.wikimedia.org/2014/02/1...user-subject-to-defamation-lawsuit-in-greece/


----------



## Palavra (Feb 17, 2014)

Εντωμεταξύ, αυτός ο Κατσανέβας δεν καταλαβαίνει ότι με αυτήν την τακτική θα πετύχει το *ακριβώς αντίθετο* από αυτό που θέλει; Προσωπικά, δεν ήξερα ότι ο Ανδρέας Παπανδρέου τον είχε χαρακτηρίσει «όνειδος», τώρα όμως το έμαθα, όπως φαντάζομαι το έμαθαν και θα το μάθουν και πολλοί άλλοι άνθρωποι, ιδίως της νεότερης γενιάς που δεν ζούσαν ή δεν ήταν αρκετά μεγάλοι τη δεκαετία του '80 και τη δεκαετία του '90.


----------



## nickel (Feb 17, 2014)

Την ίδια σκέψη είχα κάνει κι εγώ. Υποθέτω ότι είναι ζήτημα αρχής για αυτόν να μην υπάρχει αυτό το σχόλιο στο βικιπαιδικό βιογραφικό του.

Τι ξέρουμε σε σχέση με την προσβολή της διαθήκης στην οποία φέρεται ο Α.Π. να γράφει για το «όνειδος». Το δικαστήριο δέχτηκε ότι είναι γνήσια, αλλά απλώς παλαιότερη; Διότι, αν έχει αποφασίσει δικαστήριο τελεσίδικα ότι η διαθήκη ήταν γνήσια, τι προσπαθεί να πετύχει τώρα ο πανεπιστημιακός Θ.Κ.; 

(Πάω να κάνω τη διόρθωση στο #1. Δεν μπορώ να βλέπω αυτό το «ακαδημαϊκός»....)


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 17, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μπα, κτγμ δείχνει απλώς ότι οι συνήγοροι Κατσανέβα δεν κατανοούν το νέο μέσο, αλλιώς θα ζητούσαν ανάλογα προσωρινά μέτρα και κατά παντός διαχειριστή, χρήστη κλπ και ολόκληρης της Wikipedia.


Κτγμ, η ερμηνεία είναι πιο απλή: οι δικηγόροι του εκμεταλλεύονται ένα ευαίσθητο σημείο του πελάτη τους, ελπίζοντας ότι «Δεν ξέρεις, μπορεί να πέσουμε σε κανένα δικαστήριο σαν αυτά που καταδικάζουν τον Παστίτσιο και να βγάλουμε διακόσια χιλιάρικα». Και, όπως φαίνεται, δεν είναι αβάσιμες οι ελπίδες τους αφού «η Πρόεδρος έκανε δεκτή την αίτηση του Θεόδωρου Κατσανέβα»!


----------



## JimAdams (Feb 19, 2014)

Σήμερα το'δα τυχαία αυτό: Aπό την ιταλική βίκη


----------



## Palavra (Feb 19, 2014)

Ωραία, τώρα θα το μάθει όλος ο πλανήτης ότι τον είπε «όνειδος» ο αείμνηστος.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 22, 2014)

Για μένα πάντως πολύ ζουμί υπάρχει εδώ (και πρέπει να γίνουν _τουλάχιστον _αγωγές κττμά):*Έχει η κοινότητα της Wikipedia κάποια πληροφόρηση για το πώς ο κ. Κατσανέβας ταυτοποίησε το χρήστη;*
Όχι. Δεν είναι γνωστό πώς έγινε η ταυτοποίηση. Δεν έγινε όμως μέσω του ιδρύματος Wikimedia ούτε μέσω άλλου χρήστη της ελληνικής κοινότητας.​


----------



## SBE (Feb 23, 2014)

Αυτό το συζήταγα τις προάλλες με κάποιους και έλεγα ότι πιστεύω ότι δεν είναι και τόσο δύσκολο να βρεις τα πραγματικά στοιχεία ενός ιντερνετοχρήστη με λίγο ψάξιμο. 
Πρώτα πρώτα, μπορεί να τα δίνει ο ίδιος με κάποιον τρόπο. Μπορεί π.χ. να συμμετέχει σε μαζώξεις χρηστών της Βίκι σε δημόσια μέρη και να συστήνεται με το χρηστώνυμό του. 
Μπορεί να χρησιμοποιεί το ίδιο όνομα σε κάθε ιντερνετική συναλλαγή του, twitter, Facebook, λίστες και φόρουμ, και μπορεί σε κάποιο από αυτά να έστειλε καμιά γραμμή κείμενο ή καμιά φωτογραφία που τον τοποθετούσε κάπου πολύ χαρακτηριστικά. Όλες οι γειτονιές έχουν τις κουτσομπόλες και τους περιπτεράδες που τα ξέρουν όλα και δεν έχουν πρόβλημα να τα μοιραστούν με όποιον τους ρωτήσει. 
Το οποίο με κάνει να σκεφτώ πονηρά, ότι πιθανόν η αναζήτηση να είχε γίνει από καιρό αλλά να αποφάσισε ο Κατσανέβας να κάνει τη μήνυση τώρα γιατί τώρα πλησιάζουν εκλογές.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, το όνομα του χρήστη γιατί δεν δημοσιοποιείται τώρα που έχει ξεκινήσει η δικαστική διαδικασία;


----------



## Palavra (Feb 23, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Για μένα πάντως πολύ ζουμί υπάρχει εδώ (και πρέπει να γίνουν _τουλάχιστον _αγωγές κττμά):*Έχει η κοινότητα της Wikipedia κάποια πληροφόρηση για το πώς ο κ. Κατσανέβας ταυτοποίησε το χρήστη;*
> Όχι. Δεν είναι γνωστό πώς έγινε η ταυτοποίηση. Δεν έγινε όμως μέσω του ιδρύματος Wikimedia ούτε μέσω άλλου χρήστη της ελληνικής κοινότητας.​


Ενδεχομένως κάποιον έβαλε να βρει την IP του και το θέμα είναι ποιον, διότι όπως τα λένε στη Βικιπαίδεια, δεν έδωσαν τα στοιχεία οι ίδιοι.


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2014)

Ο χρήστης Diu (Δημήτρης Λιούρδης) προσκόμισε στο Δικαστήριο την από 24 Νοεμβρίου 1990 ιδιόγραφο διαθήκη του Ανδρέα Παπανδρέου. Επίσης, υπέβαλε δικαστική απόφαση του Μονομελούς Πρωτοδικείου Αθηνών από την οποία αποδεικνύεται ότι η εν λόγω ιδιόγραφη διαθήκη είναι κυρία (ισχυρή) και δεν έχει προσβληθεί μέχρι σήμερα. 

Ενημέρωση για την υπόθεση: http://www.iefimerida.gr/node/157298


Η σελίδα με το «όνειδος»:

http://www.iefimerida.gr/sites/default/files/5_224.jpg


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 3, 2014)

*Μερικά Απλά Μαθήματα για το Διαδίκτυο ή Πώς δικαιώθηκαν η Βικιπαίδεια και η ΕΕΛΛΑΚ* από την ελληνική δικαιοσύνη σε μια υπόθεση που δε θα έπρεπε να την είχε απασχολήσει ποτέ…


----------

